# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Omgaan met iemand die zeer waarschijnlijk het "borderline syndroom" heeft

## Scoooter

Mijn vriendin heeft zeer waarschijnlijk het borderline syndroom. Daardoor is de omgang met haar zo nu en dan (redelijk vaak de laatste tijd) erg moeilijk.
Ik besef me dat ze door deze aandoening bepaalde dingen anders ziet en dan de realiteit compleet kwijt is, maar vaak ben ik daar de dupe van. 
Dit in de vorm dat de mij iets kwalijk neemt, terwijl ik alleen maar het goede met haar voorheb. 
Ze weet achteraf ook 99 van de 100 keer sorrie te zeggen, en heeft dan spijt dat ze bepaalde dingen heeft gezegd tegen me, of zich op een bepaalde manier heeft gedragen.

Ik moet me op zo'n moment heel erg rustig houden en vooral NIET tegen haar ingaan. Dat versterkt namelijk alleen haar "verdraaide realiteit", wat veelal op ruzie uitliep/loopt.
Ik WEET dat ik het niet moet doen, maar heb het er ZO moeilijk mee.... Doordat ze er de laatste maanden erg last van heeft, krijg ik erg weinig "aandacht" van haar en draait het vooral om haar. Om haar problemen, en ook moet ik mezelf vaak corrigeren in een denkwijze en dan op een manier met haar omgaan zoals GOED is, maar absoluut NIET is zoals ik dat in eerste instantie (zoals ik gevoelsmatig zou doen) had willen doen.
Dit vergt best veel moeite van me, en daarbij het feit dat ik weinig aandacht krijg maken het geestelijk best eens zwaar voor me.

Wie kan mij een goede tip geven om hier wat "makkelijker" meer om te kunnen gaan? 



groeten Scoot

----------


## marle

Hallo Scoot,
Mijn ervaring met deze vorm van problematiek is niet zo positief. Zeer manipulatieve mensen, die heel veel leugens vertelden. Gesprekken waren eenrichtingsverkeer, er werd gewoon niet naar mij geluisterd. Af en toe een absurd gevoel, een gestoorde manier van denken. Misschien moet je eens op het borderlineforum nl. kijken daar lees je ervaringen van lotgenoten.
Zorg goed voor jezelf hé!
Marle

----------


## Scoooter

Marle, ik neeem aan dat jij therapeut bent? Want zover ik weet komt dat manipulerende gedrag puur door deze aandoening...

Het is trouwens op dit moment weer heel gezellig hier. Het onderwerp ligt bij haar, en ik heb op dit moment ook aandacht nodig van haar. Het geven/nemen in onze relatie is momenteel helemaal UIT balans helaas. 




gr Scoot

----------


## Oki07

Mijn vader heeft een vriendin gehad met borderline en deze relatie is misgegaan. Het schijnt heel moeilijk, zo niet onmogelijk, te zijn voor deze mensen om een relatie te hebben. Veel leugens, egoisme, egocentrisme. Natuurlijk komt dat voort uit de aandoening en dat is erg, maar je moet ook aan jezelf denken. Heeft ze hulp/begeleiding?

----------


## marle

Hallo Scoot,
Geen therapeut maar een hulpverlener. Toch heb ik ook heel negatieve ervaringen opgelopen in mijn persoonlijke leven. Deze mensen kunnen heel ver gaan ik kan het je verzekeren. Niet iedereen heeft het even erg natuurlijk.
Ik ben als verlegen en onzeker meisje bij toeval gaan samenwonen met zo een vriendin.
Bakken kritiek heb ik over me heen gekregen. Mijn kledij was niet OK, mijn tafelmanieren waren niet OK, Het behang op mijn kamers had zij zelfs gekozen, niets van wat ik deed was OK. Eigenlijk was het mijn smaak helemaal niet, ik koos voor hippere spullen.
Maar ik liet toe en dacht dat ik niet OK was, dit zegt natuurlijk veel over mij, dit kwam door de behandeling thuis.
Wilde verhalen over kwetsuren, en het waren ALTIJD de anderen geweest, zij deed nooit iets verkeerd. Leugens en nog eens leugens, en het ergste, stoken in mijn vriendenkring, in mijn familie zelfs. Zij had bijna geen vrienden. Na de breuk liet ze mij nog niet gerust, steeds weer telefoons... Eindeloos verhaal!
Ik weet niet hoe erg het is bij jou, maar zoek aub hulp voor je zelf gekwetst raakt.
Warme groet

----------


## marle

Het was een vriendschapsrelatie hoor, alhoewel zij af en toe opmerkingen maakte waarbij het leek alsof ze meer wilde. Ze probeerde ook de relatie met mijn vriend, nu al jaren man, stuk te krijgen.

----------


## sietske763

borderline is in gradaties..........
jullie hebben het nu wel over flinke borderliners....
mensen die dit hebben in een lichte vorm zijn pracht mensen, altijd weer een verrassing.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Scooter,
Heeft je vriendin psychologische of andere hulp?
Het is erg moeilijk om je eigen gevoelens in te houden omwille van je vriendin, ik vind het erg lief dat je dat probeerd, maar raak jezelf niet kwijt!
Hopelijk kan jij hier met iemand over praten of je frustraties op een andere manier kwijtraken, want het is zeker niet makkelijk om jezelf steeds in te houden en weg te cijferen voor de liefde! 

Ik ken 2 meiden met borderline.
Een is een oude vriendin van me; zij is meerdere keren opgenomen geweest, heeft een fantasieleven waar je u tegen zegt en waar een kind nog overweldigd door is, veranderd binnen een seconde van gedrag om mensen te manipuleren want zij is altijd zielig en iedereen doet haar altijd onrecht aan, flipt als haar vriendje het uit maakt of als iemand haar wil helpen of tegenspreekt (gaat met dingen gooien etc). Door haar gedrag is ze veel mensen kwijt geraakt en nu is ze drugsverslaafd omdat ze alleen maar positieve dingen aankan, erg jammer want ze was een lief meisje maar heeft teveel verkeerde beslissingen en keuzes gemaakt waardoor ze steeds minder in de realiteit leeft...
De ander is een oud buurmeisje en die heeft een lichte vorm en is opzich een lieve meid. Alleen als haar onrecht is aangedaan in haar ogen blijft ze ellelang boos en wil het ook niet uitpraten dat lost dan vanzelf eens op als zij het wil en ze bepaald wel erg veel voor haar vriend. Het is zijn eerste relatie dus hij laat nog over zich heen lopen maar nu ze wat langer hebben is dat wat aan het veranderen gelukkig.

----------


## Scoooter

Ze heeft geen erge vorm van Borderline, en het is ook niet 100% zeker DAT ze het heeft. Erg veel dingen wijzen erop dat ze het heeft, vooral als je erover leest. Dan is het net alsof ik een "productomschrijving" van mijn vriendin lees. Heel herkenbaar.

Ze heeft therapie voor een eetprobleem, iets wat ook in de "borderline-reeks" kan worden gevonden. Een poosje geleden heeft ze het erg zwaar gehad, en daardoor ik ook... Ze stond continu op knappen en ik heb aardig op mijn tenen moeten lopen. Zelf heeft ze dit gelukkig door, en we dachten aan een soort depressie. Na een bezoek aan een psychiater bleek dat er nu geen depressie was, maar dat er in de toekomst bij een soort gelijke situatie WEL anti-depressie medicatie mag worden gebruikt. 

Ik hoop echt niet dat het zover komt, maar als het nodig is dan moet het gebeuren. 

Nogmaals: Ik ben echt heel gek op haar en zal alles voor haar doen! Ookal gaat dit soms ten koste van mezelf... 
Ik ga me toch wat meer verdiepen in deze "ziekte" op het borderline-forum. Misschien vind ik daar steun van soortgenoten, en kan ik een aantal handvatten vinden die mij grip op de zaak geven.

Ze manipuleert me niet, iig niet bewust. Daarvan ben ik overtuigd. Als dit wel gebeurt dan is het meer in de vorm van het maskeren van een angstgevoel of paniek. 



gr Scoot

----------


## Juspol

Is er nu wel of niet diagnose gesteld aangezien u praat dat mevrouw bij een psychiater is geweest???
Hierbij nog een paar links sites www.bpdcentral.com
www.moeilijkemensen.nl
www.trimbos.nl

Voor de rest gezien uw verhaal een paar opmerkingen.
-Ze manipuleert me- zegt u. M.a.w. u wordt voor de gek gehouden c.q. bedrogen of anderszinds kennellijk.
En ...hoe lang gaat u dat zoals u dan zegt "pikken" zelfs wanneer prima deskundigen zeggen als psychiater dat omstanders niet in handel en wandel mee dienen te gaan.
Dat doen vele ouders van zulke borderliners ook, met als gevolg onherstelbare schade nu en later en iedere partner en volgende en eventuele kinderen de dupe.
Langzamerhand dringt gelukkig door ook in het recht en famnilierecht dat deze mensen niet kunnen worden vertrouwd. Vandaar dat de term vroeger ook was hysterische psychopathie bijvoorbeeld.
Overigens bemerk ik in het verhaal dat u gedrag gelijk goed zit te praten...u zegt: ...als dit gebeurt dan...
u heeft het over niet bewust.
Hoe komt u erbij zou ik zeggen?
Borderliners doen alles wel degelijk bewust dat is het grote verschil met puur schyzofrenen o.a.
Veelal is er een overlapping met vele andere stoornissen dat kan ook.
Het is dan ook geen eenduidige stoornis te noemen.
Het zijn er zat, bij mekaar. Bijvoorbeeld eetstoornissen erbij komen voor ook. C.q.
zelfbeschadiging en ga zo maar door.
Uiteraard zegt die psychiater dat er medikatie kan worden gebruikt. Doch vele borderliners vermijden zorg, die wordt aangeboden en vermijden zo de aanpak ook.
Omdat ze daar volop de kans voor krijgen in dit land ten koste van zoals gezegd anderen en kinderen vaak.
Succes

----------


## marle

Misschien is het toch beter om de diagnose eerst wat duidelijker te krijgen. Het kunnen inderdaad vele andere zaken zijn, die gelijkaardige verschijnselen hebben.
Ik bracht je mijn verhaal omdat ik van die situatie heel erg afgezien heb, ik wou je waarschuwen om toch op te letten. Als je depressief bent kan je ook eigenaardige reacties geven denk ik. Borderline blijft voor mij toch een ernstige diagnose. Bv. een van mijn buurvrouwen kreeg de diagnose, voor we dit wisten merkten we dat er bij onenigheden overdreven gereageerd werd, en ze bv wekenlang tot jaren niet meer sprak. Je excuseren voor iets wat je gedaan had hielp niet, ze bleef kwaad.

----------


## Scoooter

Even een reactie op Juspol: In de reactie die u waarschijnlijk op mijn topic-gegevens hebt gegeven, staan veel onsamenhangende zinsdelen. Het is dan ook moeilijk te begrijpen wat u daadwerkelijk bedoeld. 
Ik heb niet gezegd dat ze mij manipuleert, maar een vorm VAN, en deze is te verklaren. 

Uw reactie is wel erg confronterend te noemen. De psychiater heeft haar hypothese gegeven wat borderline zou kunnen zijn. 
Daarbij is het mogelijk wat Marle ook al zegt, dat het een andere aandoening is die erg veel LIJKT op borderline. 

En er zijn vele stadia van borderline bemerk ik hier.......en ik ben me er NU al van bewust dat ik blij ben dat mijn vriendin zich NIET in dat ver gevorderde stadium bevind!

Sterker nog: Ze leest momenteel in het net bestelde boek: RED jezelf, verstandig omgaan met problemen. Hiermee geef ik duidelijk aan dat ze zich BEWUST is dat er iets met haar aan de hand is, en ze ook hiermee aan het sleutelen is. Dat geeft mij erg veel vertrouwen dat het goed gaat komen. Ze WEET het namelijk zelf!

gr Scoot

----------


## Juspol

Geachte Scooter,

Uw eigen verhaal waar ik van uitga en wat u vraagt ook neem ik aan.
--
Mijn vriendin heeft zeer waarschijnlijk het borderline syndroom. 

_Ik vroeg of er door die psychiater eerst een goede diagnose is gesteld.
_
Daardoor

_Hoezo dan daardoor? Er is gezien uw eigen verhaal geen diagnose?? U vult kennellijk al een oorzaak in. M.a.w. als u geschreven zou hebben bijvoorbeeld "Ik denk dat....enz. ligt het misschien anders_

is de omgang met haar zo nu en dan (redelijk vaak de laatste tijd) erg moeilijk.
Ik besef me dat ze door deze aandoening bepaalde dingen anders ziet en dan de realiteit compleet kwijt is, maar vaak ben ik daar de dupe van.

_U zegt ZELF toch dat u vaak de dupe bent?_ 
Dit in de vorm dat de mij iets kwalijk neemt, terwijl ik alleen maar het goede met haar voorheb. 
Ze weet achteraf ook 99 van de 100 keer sorrie te zeggen, en heeft dan spijt dat ze bepaalde dingen heeft gezegd tegen me, of zich op een bepaalde manier heeft gedragen.

_Beste wanneer het borderline zou zijn of is, stelt dat excuus niks voor helemaal niks, een borderliner heeft beschadiging aan gewetensfuncties immers, handelen veelal impulsief ook zo zeggen de grote deskundigen o.a._

Ik moet me op zo'n moment heel erg rustig houden en vooral NIET tegen haar ingaan. Dat versterkt namelijk alleen haar "verdraaide realiteit",

_Als dit borderline is dan leven deze mensen konstant al in een voor u verdraaide realiteit vaak die ze zelf soms al te graag scheppen, dat is heel wat anders_

wat veelal op ruzie uitliep/loopt.

_Een van de kenmerken is ruziezoeken of chaos creëeren o.a. M.a.w. dat ligt niet aan anderen. Geenszinds NOOIT dus_

Ik WEET dat ik het niet moet doen,

_Met borderliners lopen omstanders en (ex)partyners konstant op eieren vaak en dat is nu juist niet de bedoeling doch dat is de consequentie van nietzeggen en niks doen aan gedrag wat van die mensen niet door de beugel kan veelal. M.a.w. het blijft zo juist in stand ook_
maar heb het er ZO moeilijk mee.... Doordat ze er de laatste maanden erg last van heeft, krijg ik erg weinig "aandacht" van haar en draait het vooral om haar. Om haar problemen, en ook moet ik mezelf vaak corrigeren in een denkwijze en dan op een manier met haar omgaan zoals GOED is, maar absoluut NIET is zoals ik dat in eerste instantie (zoals ik gevoelsmatig zou doen) had willen doen.

_U zit al in problemen en in de tang waarin zij u precies hebben wilt, dat zegt u al_
Dit vergt best veel moeite van me, en daarbij het feit dat ik weinig aandacht krijg maken het geestelijk best eens zwaar voor me.

Wie kan mij een goede tip geven om hier wat "makkelijker" meer om te kunnen gaan? 

_Niet ermee inlaten en omgaan. Wel ermee omgaan en u laten gebruiken. Of zorgen dat zij in therapie gaat wanneer de diagnose gesteld is en u wordt betrokken bij ieder gesprek, aangezien borderliners hun eigen partners vaak daarbuiten weten te houden, zolaqng ggz daarin nog meegaat ook. Totaal fout met andere woorden. Hierbij uw tips._

----------


## sietske763

@juspol, als we eens bedenken dat een zeer traumatische jeugd en daar later bovenop WEER een trauma deze kenmerken kan geven zal er miss door jou iets milder gesproken worden over deze mensen met het borderline syndroom.
en je denkt erg zwart/wit......
dat is trouwens ook een kenmerk van een borderliner........dus wat doe je zelf???
ik kan bij jou geen enkel woord van liefde/begrip vinden in jouw relaas, alleen maar inpakken en wegwezen bij die verschrikkelijke mensen.
als ik jou was zou ik me er eerst eens beter in verdiepen en dan niet alleen de ergste gradatie maar ook dat veel mensen stukken beter fucktioneren ............
en trouwens; na de leeftijd van ongeveer 40 jaar nemen de symptomen af.
dus ik vraag mij echt af waarom je zo lelijk over deze mensen praat....

----------


## Juspol

In antwoord. Als we eens bedenken dat
-vele mensen die diagnose hebben borderline dat totaal niet zijn
-vele mensen die geen diagnose hebben om reden dat deze de tent uitlopen in de ggz
-in de nieuwe dsm en daarvoor al ook over persoonlijkheidsstoornissen duidelijk is gesproken door de deskundigen die daarover gaan, wellicht hebt u de voorbereiding of dergelijke iets over gelezen
-een aantal vormen gewoonweg wordt geschrapt uit de nieuwe dsm
(gelukkig)
dan kunt u wel nagaan geachte Sietzke,

dat wegens de niet eenduidigheid van meningen in de psychiatrie zelf en ggz,
deze verandering in de dsm al broodnodig blijkt.

overigens zag ik dit soort reacties al jaren,
en gedraai ook en ook daarin zal ik wederom niet meegaan

u uw mening
ik de mijne.

succes met de uwe.

----------


## marle

Lieve mensen,

Mijn mening is, dat als je last hebt van het gedrag van je partner omdat die je belet om ook voluit jezelf te mogen zijn en je het gevoel krijgt er ongelukkig door te worden, dan denk ik dat het nodig is om hulp te zoeken. Ik vind dat het zo erg is als het is voor jou. De ene ver(draagt) al meer dan de andere. Ik denk dat iedereen om allerlei redenen wel eens liegt maar als het leven meer een leugen wordt dan werkelijkheid dan is er toch wel meer aan de hand. Er zijn veel gradaties en Sietske, je positiviteit is prachtig, en zo moet je ook in het leven staan, vind ik. Ik heb echter zeer nare ervaringen met deze problematiek en weet daardoor dat alert zijn zeker op zijn plaats is. Scoot, laat het bekijken door specialisten en geef aan wat jij moeilijk vindt. Zolang jij ermee om kan is het leefbaar, denk ik. Vanavond nog een staaltje borderlineproblematiek meegemaakt op het werk en dat was niet van de poes... Ik denk ook dat er maar een diagnose komt nadat er problemen geweest zijn, dus of het zo tof is om te hebben. Een avondje stappen met een uitbundige en vrolijke(?) persoon met borderline is nog iets anders dan ermee samenleven, denk ik.

----------


## Juspol

@Marle. Juist. Goed omschreven Marle.
Een avondje ermee uit is nog wat anders dan ermee leven.
De voorbeelden te over. Meeste van die relaties gaan te gronde en zeker niet door omstanders of partner van.
Doordat het of niet mogelijk is, omdat de omstander anders helemaal kapot gaat,
c.q. de borderliner niet wordt aangesproken, dat kan ook.
Dat soort is gebruiker, (klopt ook velen zijn gebruiker van drugs, alcohol of andere zaken),
is onhanteerbaar, tenzij een partner volkomen masochist is bijvoorbeeld.
Immers dan "voldoet" zo iemand ten gebruike van in de geest van een borderliner.
En anders is ie binnen een seconde een aartsvijand met valse verklaringen erachteraan. De dossiers in familierecht zo (zie bpdcentral o.a.) puilen uit van valse verklaringen, gedaan door borderliners als kenmerk van die stoornis al, daarna.
Familierechters moesten zich evenals politiek te barsten schamen, aangezien ze zulke nog klakkeloos gezag geven over kind ook, zonder onderzoek naar in zulke zaken.
Sprak vorige week een werkzame professional, die me vertelde dat de hele handel volloopt met dat soort lui.
Ze weten zich er geen raad meer mee. Kostenpost enige miljarden, in behandelingen en erna en rechters die niet worden ingelicht c.q. een verzwijgende ggz, die eigen stoepjes wenst schoon te houden ten koste van omstanders-gedupeerden en kinderen.
Zo gemiddels uitgerekend zitten in iedere straat er nu volgens uitermate deskundigen 2 á 3 waar een ieder mee te maken krijgt als omstander of tegenkomt.
En veel wordt onder tafel gemoffeld in handel en wandel. Het zijn uitstekende verschuilers voor buitenwereld, en derhalve over het algemee nog gevaarlijke mensen ook in die zin te noemen.
Uit de buurt houden. En bescherm je volgens de prima literatuur bij scheidingen (let je op rechters? wanneer dit wordt gelezen) als die rechters het verdommen aangezien anders je eigen kinderen ook nog eens de klos zijn.
Geen gezag meer geven ook aan zulke.
Dat bewijzen de tientallen ernstige zaken per jaar al gepleegd door zulke,
te beginnen met geval S. geval R. geval Bijenkorf, geval parachutemoord en ga zo maar even door...
Aanpakken, meldplicht en vervolgen indien nodig juridisch ook, wegens bedrog vaak, oplichting kan ook, en voor ieder gepleegd misdrijf aanpakken.
Enige manier. En ouders van zulke die hier altijd weet van hebben verplicht heropvoeden ook.
Parasitair gedrag wat veelal ook nog eens wordt vertoont bijvoorbeeld, en nog geen verplichte therapie? Dat is Nederland ten voeten uit. Komplete patiëntjeskwekerij.

----------


## marle

Beste Juspol,
Kan het zijn dat je anderstalig bent? Hopelijk neem je het mij niet kwalijk dat ik dit opmerk!
Je zinsbouw zit niet altijd zo goed in elkaar, nochtans je woordgebruik wel, het staat soms in de verkeerde volgorde waardoor het soms moeilijk lezen is, maar wel te begrijpen.
Heb je zelf ook ervaringen?
Warme groet,

----------


## marle

Ik vind wel dat je gelijk hebt dat er meer van die mensen rondlopen die gevaarlijker zijn dan je denkt. Voorbeeld van gisteren die me zeer raakte, een moeder komt haar dochter halen van 11 jaar, het meisje dat heel erg met me oploopt vraagt of ze wat stickers meekrijgt voor thuis. Ik geef ze dit en ook wat papier erbij om kaartjes te maken. Reactie van de moeder die zich reeds een 15-tal minuten met groot lawaai en veel brio in de groep beweegt " Ja, en je zal ze niet op de meubels moeten kleven, want blauw staat je goed hé?" Dit wordt gezegd met veel lawaai en drukke gebaren. Ik ben verbouwereerd en vraag "wat bedoel je daarmee?" hierbij zegt ze zonder te verpinken. Een blauw oog natuurlijk. Ik heb haar op een betrokken manier gezegd "dit zeg je niet tegen een kind" Het meisje kroop haast in mij. Heeft al verscheidene malen gevraagd of ze mee mag met mij. Die vrouw heeft de diagnose. Ik werd deze nacht wakker met een groot gevoel van zorg. Daar is dringend hulp nodig! Het ergste is dat ze niet lijkt de beseffen dat ze over grenzen gaat.

----------


## Juspol

@Marle. Kennellijk komt dat door taalgebruik ambtenaren, overgehouden.
Bent u niet gewend uiteraard dan denk ik.
Overigens, u vertelt hier verhaal van die moeder die dat flikt, en wat is er aan gebeurd verder?
Heeft niemand aan de bel getrokken inzake melden kindermishandeling- emotionele mishandeling dan?
Kan anoniem ook.
Jeugdzorg, AMK, c.q. huisarts als die bekend is.
En zeker zou ik het doen. In belang van het kind.
Anders word je net als die verschuilers die van alles zeggen en er gebeurt niks aan. Schiet helemaal niet op. Triest voor kinderen. Die zijn "de klos" met zulke figuren. Wat mij betreft geen gezag meer voor zulke over kind of geborenen en verplicht doorlichten gelijk al. Richting familierecht helemaal al.

----------


## sietske763

@juspol,
net als hierboven gezegd dat je erg hard in je woorden bent.....en oordelen.
ik zou bijna denken;liever een borderliner dan zo reageren zoals jij doet!
ik ben trouwens geen borderliner.....maar ik ken er veel vanuit de hulpverlening, zoals ik eerder al zei vind ik de lichtste vorm erg leuk bij mensen!
ik heb alle etiketjes al gehad in mijn leven van HSP,PTST, chronisch depressief en uiteindelijk met alle klachten maar een soort van borderliner die goed reageert op ritalin.
ik heb altijd een goede baan gehad en heb gewoon 4 kids opgevoed, prima relatie en ik zie aan de mensen om mij heen dat zij die dat etiketje ook hebben prima in staat zijn om een goed leven te onderhouden.
wel vind ik dat als je bepaalde dingen aan jezelf merkt of dat anderen er tegenaan lopen dat je wel gerichte hulp moet zoeken om jezelf een spiegel voor te houden hoe je doet.
14 jaar geleden heb ik 2 jaar ambulante psychotherapie gehad en ik vind dat dat dus wel moet gebeuren, ik weet heel zeker als mensen met wat voor geestelijke aandoeningen ook
door psychotherapie erg veranderen ten positieve, ook in de vergaarbak waar ze mensen die ze niet kunnen diagnostiseren, maar borderliner etiket geven.
verder kan ik alleen maar zeggen dat ik het geestelijke lijden van mensen met een psychiatrische aandoening heel erg vind.
jij had het ook kunnen zijn juspol!!!
en je zou niet blij zijn als ze je verstoten ed waarvan ik vind dt jij dit doet!
verder

----------


## marle

Juspol,

Ik werk in de hulpverlening, we zullen proberen om daar iets aan te doen. Maar zoals Sietske zegt, mensen met psychische problemen zijn ook mensen, je kan ze niet in isolatie stoppen. Inzicht in wat ze doen en veroorzaken bij anderen is belangrijk, denk ik.
Maar of onze reacties nog relevant zijn voor Scoot, dat denk ik eigenlijk niet. 
Misschien is het belangrijk dat de gezondheidszorg zich meer bewust wordt van deze problematiek en contactpersonen of organisaties ter beschikking stelt van mensen die in de problemen geraken.

----------


## Juspol

@Marle. Heeft u nu wel gemeld wat u zag aan die dame of niet?
In belang van het kind. Of laat u het gaan. Er zijn nu immers afspraken over plus meldrecht ook. Wat een meldplicht zal worden zoals u ongetwijfeld weet.
Wat broodnodig is en blijkt.
Gelijk al, en zeker wanneer het bekend is dat de diagnose borderline is.
Overigens kent u de prima studie niet gedaan door de Universiteit Groningen
geplubliceerd in kind en adolescent, door professionals?
Wellicht hebt u daar iets aan.
Jullie jullie mening. Ik heb een andere. Geen gezag meer aan zulke geestesgestoorden. Veertig kindermoorden gemiddeld per jaar is genoeg en de voorbeelden zien we iedere keer weer. Waarin men geweten heeft, ook als hulpverlening wat de risico's waren doch maar "niks zei".
Overigens is het discussiepunt momenteel of ze wel gezag mogen hebben ook. 
En nee, dat mogen zulke niet in feite.
Dat ze het krijgen en kregen is al erg genoeg voor duizenden kinderen.
En ja deze kinderen dienen te worden beschermd tegen handel en wandel van borderliners.
bpdcentral.com
Verplicht nu ook overigens, aangezien anders men kan zeggen dat die kinderen
de zorg wordt onthouden.
En dat is een misdrijf.

----------


## marle

Het feit dat ik het gezien en gehoord heb is al een melding. Natuurlijk proberen we daar iets aan te doen, maar we hebben onze grenzen! We zitten vast aan wettelijke structuren hoor, in België toch! Ik heb jarenlang geprobeerd om voor mistoestanden mijn nek uit te steken, soms in direct contact met jeugdrechtbank. We kunnen niet alles verhelpen en oplossen. Kijk maar naar het sexueel misbruik door de clerus. Ik ben opgegroeid met het gevoel dat er op te letten viel met priesters, en kijk nu eens wat er allemaal uitkomt.
Ik versta je kwaadheid maar daar kom je niets verder mee. JE KAN MAAR DOEN WAT JE KAN!!
Laat je kwaadheid los, ik heb er mezelf al ziek door gekregen!
Warme groet

----------


## Scoooter

Mensen allemaal....fijn dat er zoveel reacties zijn op mijn topic, maar als je borderline in gradaties zou verdelen van 1-100, waarbij 100 een extreem geval is, dan zit mijn vriendin ergens tussen 1 en 5. 
Juspol het is allemaal wel erg extreem zoals jij in de wereld kijkt vind ik. Alles meteen op 1 hoop gooien is niet reëel, ookal zijn er natuurlijk wel gevallen waarbij de redding zeer moeilijk zal zijn.
Ook ik ben ooit door een hond gebeten, maar heb nu zelf een zelfde ras hond waar ik erg gek op ben. Kortom, niet meteen mensen afrekenen op het etiket wat ze dragen! 

Momenteel is mijn vriendin weer druk aan het lezen/leren. Ze zoekt continu naar handvatten om zichzelf in de juiste banen te kunnen sturen. Ze neemt zichzelf kwalijk dat ze mij het soms zo moeilijk kan maken, dat is niet gespeeld, maar realiteit.

Nogmaals: De hypothese van de psychiater was borderline. De mate hiervan werd niet besproken, maar aan de hand van de eindeloze ellendige voorbeelden die hierboven worden genoemd, weet ik wel zeker dat mijn vriendin geen ernstig geval is. 
Dat er echter hulp nodig is dat is zeker, en dat gebeurt ook. 

Juspol, ik weet niet waarom jij zo'n ernstig duistere blik hebt richting dit onderwerp, maar gun mensen ook een kans! Geen mens is gelijk, en daarbij is ieder mens uniek ik zijn/haar soort. Als je streng en kritisch bent voor anderen zullen mensen dat ook naar jou zijn. Vooroordelen is erg makkelijk, maar blijkt achteraf nogal vaak niet juist te zijn. 

Ik heb vandaag een heerlijke dag gehad, een dag waarin weer duidelijk de liefde te voelen was vanuit beide kanten. Mijn vriendin doet echt haar uiterste best om het ook voor mij zo dragelijk mogelijk te maken en heeft telkens spijt van haar "uitspattingen". Dat ze oprecht is daar twijfel ik niet aan, maar weet ik zeker! Dat laat ze me duidelijk merken... 


gr Scoot

----------


## marle

Scoot, ik denk dat dit inderdaad de goede manier van omgaan is met jullie problemen. Ik hoop dat jullie gelukkig worden met elkaar!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Scoot,

Fijn te horen dat je vriendin druk bezig is met handvaten voor zichzelf te zoeken en zichzelf in te lezen zodat zij beter voor zichzelf en voor anderen kan zijn  :Smile: 
Hopelijk krijgt zij hierbij goede begeleiding en wordt jij er ook in betrokken!
Gelukkig heb je een fijne dag gehad waarin de liefde weer duidelijk van 2 kanten kwam, hopelijk volgen er meer als je vriendin en jij blijven proberen de situatie te verbeteren en de handvaten die jullie vinden gebruiken!
Ik ben het met je eens dat het niet eerlijk is om iedereen over 1 kam te scheren, aangezien niet iedereen hetzelfde is en niet iedereen zich hetzelfde gedraagd/voelt/doet/denkt in een zelfde situatie! Belangrijk is dat een ieder zichzelf probeerd te verbeteren in positieve zin en werkt aan zijn/haar tekortkomingen!
En zo te horen zijn jullie daar goed mee bezig  :Smile: 
Ik wens jullie heel veel sterkte, geluk, geduld en wijsheid!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## marle

Zo mooi gezegd Luuss! Heb er ook deugd aan.

----------


## Vitality

Hoi allemaal,

Ik heb nu 3 maanden een relatie en ken haar ook al 8-9 jaar we zijn nu allebij 19 jaar,
En zij heeft ook borderline maar door dat er wat heel naars in haar verleden is gebeurt
Had ze zichzelf gesneden  :Frown:  en nou hadden wij gister even een discussie en vertelde mij dat ze 
Wat had gedaan wat niet hoort en zeg het liever niet zo op het internet maar daar heeft zij mij
Mee gekwetst en omdat zij mij dan pijn heeft gedaan gaat zij zich snijden waar ik natuurlijk niet bij
Ben anders had ik haar tegen gehouden hoe dan ook maar dat is vooral door haar verleden zo
En niet of ook door borderline en we houden egt van elkaar ookal kan dat raar klinken voor 3maanden
Maar we kunnen het goed vinden met elkaar en wil hulp maar zij wil dat niet natuurlijk en dus denk ik van
Ze luistert wel naar mij en wil wel over alles praten met mij dus dacht mischien is het dan beter 
Als ik haar zelf kan helpen. Tog ?

Groetjes,

Vitality

----------


## Vitality

Nou heb haar even gevraagt of ze hulp wilt van mij alleen en dat
Zou ze fin vinden dacht ik al want niemand wilt zin problemen
Bij vreemde dokters ofzo wat dan ook vertellen tog 
Dus ja iemand ideen om te helpen ? Graag.

Groetjes,

Vitality.

----------


## Luuss0404

*Omgaan met iemand met borderline*
Mensen met borderline doen vaak een groot beroep op hun omgeving. Het ene moment heeft iemand behoefte aan aandacht en contact, het volgende moment kan iemand zich terugtrekken in zichzelf en het contact afwijzen. Familie en vrienden hebben vaak moeite met emotionele uitbarstingen en impulsief gedrag. Daardoor staat de relatie voortdurend onder spanning.
Realiseer u dat er sprake is van een psychische stoornis, waarvoor behandeling nodig is. Vat emotionele uitspraken niet al te persoonlijk op.
Het feit dat u de borderlinestoornis erkent, betekent niet dat u alles hoeft te accepteren. Bepaal wat uw grenzen zijn en maak daarover heldere afspraken. Het kan helpen als u afspraken op papier zet.
Probeer negatief gedrag los te zien van de persoon. Laat uw waardering blijken voor dingen die goed gaan.
Stel niet te hoge eisen aan degene met borderline en leg niet te veel druk op zijn of haar schouders. Neem de verantwoordelijkheid niet over. 
Zorg dat u goed geïnformeerd bent over borderline.
*Zorg voor uzelf*
Als iemand in uw naaste omgeving borderline heeft, kan dat een grote belasting zijn.
Om overbelasting te voorkomen is het belangrijk om af en toe afstand te nemen.
Realiseer u dat er geen sprake is van een schuldvraag, hoewel u zich misschien wel schuldig voelt.
Probeer regelmatig dingen te doen die plezier en ontspanning geven. 
Ga door met eigen activiteiten en sociale contacten. 
Lucht regelmatig uw hart bij mensen die u vertrouwt.
Zoek contact met mensen in vergelijkbare situaties.
_(Bron: bordie.nl)_

----------


## Juspol

> Nou heb haar even gevraagt of ze hulp wilt van mij alleen en dat
> Zou ze fin vinden dacht ik al want niemand wilt zin problemen
> Bij vreemde dokters ofzo wat dan ook vertellen tog 
> Dus ja iemand ideen om te helpen ? Graag.
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Vitality.


===Zeggen dat persoon naar een goede psychiater gaat zo vlug mogelijk, en diagnose laten stellen goede.
Hoe langer ermee gewacht wordt als het dat beeld is, hoe langer en erger beeld zal worden ook later...
Wellicht dat familie? ervoor kan zorgen?
Ouders?
En ZEKER geen gesprekken beginnen met zo iemand zoals bedoeld.
Dan gaat u rol van de 'therapeut' overnemen en dat is ZEER slecht of kan schade opleveren nog veel meer ook al denkt u van niet. Het betreft dan immers een van de ergste geestesstoornissen volgens goede deskundigen.

----------


## Bordianangel

Hallo lieve allemaal en vooral Scoot,

Ik wil er verder op dit moment nog niet te veel op ingaan, maar ik vind het heel jammer om zóóóveel negatieve zaken over Borderliners te horen.
Ik ben net vandaag van deze site lid geworden en *ik bén Borderliner* (als je toch een gradatie wilt geven dan ben ik misschien 8,5 als je tussen 1-1*0* denkt (niet 100 vond ik té veel)) of zoals dat officieel heet dat ik een Borderline Persoonlijkheidsstoornis heb. Dat woord 'syndroom' (zo wordt het helaas ook wel vaak genoemd) vind ik niet zo lekker klinken, maar dat heb ik met meerdere woorden die ik bij dit onderwerp zonet heb gelezen.
Ik heb al bijna een heel leven achter de rug en bij mij is de Borderline pas 4 jaar geleden gediagnosticeerd. Ik dacht dat die 'supergevoeligheid' die ik oa heb (en anderen in veel mindere mate), gewoon bij mijn leven hóórde...
Het doet me erg pijn zoals ik al zei om te lezen dat een Borderliner als een negatief iemand gezien wordt, terwijl ze ook ENORM VEEL GOEDE kanten hebben (die ik zélfs bij de méést 'normále' mensen MIS....)!!!!

Met dank aan 'Coortje' bij wie ik dit verwoord las:

*==quote==*
Je zult het niet geloven, maar echt; mensen met Borderline hebben deze eigenschappen en zijn daarvoor zeer waardevol en bewonderenswaardig te noemen:


*Mensen met borderline zijn*:

respectvol naar alles wat leeft

behulpzaam

meelevend

creatief, op heel veel gebieden

creatief in het omgaan met problemen

prettig gestoord

gangmakers op feestjes

niet met opzet kwetsend tegenover anderen

doordenkers

nooit saai

snelle denkers

*gevoelsmensen* (_ik_ vooral!, Bordianangel)

doorzetters

begripvol

knuffelmensen

goeie 'mental coaches'

goed in het steunen van anderen

strijdlustig

sterk

bewust van medemensen

hypergevoelig, ook of juist in het aanvoelen van een ander

door borderline levenswijs

dierenliefhebbers

(gedwongen) bezig met wezenlijke dingen in het leven



*Mensen met Borderline hebben*:

humor

gezonde zelfspot

veel levenservaring

*
Mensen met Borderline geven*:

anderen dingen om over na te denken

veel plezier door impulsiviteit en grenzeloosheid

een andere kijk op het leven

Je zult deze eigenschappen nog niet allemaal direct bij jezelf of je naaste met Borderline herkennen, maar Borderliners die openminded op zoek gaan naar hun ware ik zullen ze tegenkomen. Daarom, *kijk verder dan naar de nare kanten alleen* en blijf volhouden.....
*==unquote==*

Scoot, als je vragen hebt...stel ze gerust... en blijf alsjeblieft om haar geven want ze heeft je héél hárd nódig....en jij háár!!! 
Liefs van deze 'Bordie', Bordianangel

PS Ik kan je later ook een HEEL GOED en VOORAL WARME 'lotgenotensite' geven waar ook vooral de partners van Bordies enorm wélkom zijn!

----------


## Agnes574

Merci voor je verhaal Bordianangel!!

----------


## Bordianangel

Graag gedaan Agnes! Hoop hier nog meer verhaaltjes kwijt te kunnen, want behalve borderline heb ik nog wel meer medische klachten als:
Diabetes, cholesterol, te hoge bloeddruk, depressie, Obesitas en ben nu met een *begeleid* (ziekenhuis: dietiste,psycholoog,therapie,fitness,etc.) *BMI40+ (afval)programma* begonnen, net deze week...wel zwaar dieet, 1e periode 10weken lang, vanaf dinsdag al 3kg eraf...ben nú al trots op mezelf...en NU VOLHOUDEN...dát is het moeilijkste! Fijn weekend, Agnes!

----------


## Agnes574

Jij ook Bordianangel!!

Sterkte met alles!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Scoooter

Dankje.......ik heb hier een geruime tijd al niet meer gekeken, en dit vooral omdat mijn vriendin TREKKEN heeft van Borderline, en momenteel een VERS training volgt. Dit verloopt goed, en ben met haar naar een voorlichtavond geweest waarbij sommige zaken voor mij verhelderd werden! 
Het is een lastige weg voor haar EN mij, maar het gaat goed komen.....

Helaas zit ook ik al 5 weken thuis. Ik heb een Burn-out. Geen leuk iets, en zeker vervelend nu ik geacht wordt over het algemeen rustig te kunnen blijven.




gr Scoot

----------

